# Backslash sous Emacs sur un MBP 13"



## drvolodimtank (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
après de longues recherches infructueuses, je vous soumet mon problème.
Je sais faire un backslash sur mon MBP (Shift Alt Slash) mais dans Emacs, il le compte comme un raccourci pour autre chose et ne tape pas le caractère.

Auriez vous une solution ??

Florian


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2009)

Ah, là, tu n'as pas posté dans le bon forum. D'où déplacement côté UNIX.

Sinon, désolé, mais comme j'utilise _vi_ plutôt que _Emacs_, je ne saurais t'aider [d'autant que je n'utilise que des claviers QWERTY, c'est plus simple].


----------



## GillesF (26 Septembre 2009)

Je suis pas fan d'emacs mais je pense qu'on peut régler les raccourcis. Essaye de voir si tu peux pas virer celui qui correspond au backslash


----------

